# Ramon Dekkers Man, Myth Or Legend



## Stuart (Oct 17, 2019)

Fan Film by me, I think I did my best to be as fair to Dekkers as I was to his opponents.


----------



## Jon-Bhoy (Oct 17, 2019)

He is a badass! Love watching his fights!


----------



## MTguy (Jun 20, 2022)

Ramon Dekkers was / is a Legend. He rarely won a fight in Thailand because of his style and the preference of judges for the Thais and not lose face. He focused on puching and leg kicks. Outside of thailand he had a nearly unblemished record with a few exceptions. He was also a pioneer for the Farang to train and fight in Thailand. The Dutch have their own style and it is exciting and action packed but does not focus on clinching.


----------

